# ServerHub LEB 3R



## D. Strout (Jul 31, 2014)

ServerHub has seen some suspicion in the last few months about possible connections with ColoCrossing, but I at least have had an OK experience with them. I picked up a big OpenVZ VPS with them in August of 2013, from a LEB ad of theirs. See this invoice for proof and plan details. Yeah, probably oversold, but I didn't care. I never had trouble accessing the resources, with the exception of the IPv6 addresses. The server didn't come with any of the 8 it was supposed to, and when I ticketed about it I was informed that the node had run out. They had plenty, but none were assigned to the node and free. It took a couple days, but eventually I got my v6 addresses.

 

From there on it was fairly smooth sailing for a while. The network was good; Eonix (ServerHub's parent company) peers with Cogent, HE, Tinet, and Level3 - pretty solid stuff. I used the VPS as a development box for a bunch of small sites. The bandwidth and RAM were ample, and of course the price was your standard LEB $7. Though the server was advertised as 100Mbit, I was often seeing speeds of 20-30 MB/s.

 

The problems started when Eonix decided to split off their Dallas servers on to their own ASN. This was sometime around November 2013, and though I don't recall how much down time I experienced, after everything had been restored, IPv6 was no longer available in Dallas. They took their sweet time about it, eventually getting IPv6 back up in late December or early January. Also as a result of this transfer, several times I experienced very slow network speeds, often in the 200kb/s range. This was apparently due to BGP issues with Level 3. Eventually it was all resolved, but for a while there the VPS was unusable. ServerHub seems to have an SLA, but their TOS is vague about it. I opened a ticket to ask if I was eligible for reimbursement, but it was ignored.

 

Eventually, I just cancelled the service. A lot of my development projects had wound down, and I wasn't using it much, so I submitted a cancellation request. Their terms of service, however, have a clause that requires 30 days' notice before a service is cancelled. Unless you cancel right on the date of your last invoice, you'll be billed once more before cancellation, as I was. Oh well, just $7.

 

Unfortunately, I don't have any benchmarks archived for this service, so I'll sum up by saying that while the service worked well for a while, I wouldn't recommend ServerHub now. They say they've upgraded their network a lot, and maybe they have. Right now in Dallas, though, they're down to Level 3 and Cogent on IPv4, and Level 3 only on IPv6. Not bad, but not as good as their Phoenix location. If you do get a service with them, go with Phoenix.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah... their ToS about 30 days notice is an interesting one as well. Luckily when I cancelled my ServerHub VPS (due to different reasons) a quick talk with their billing guy cleared everything up for me (a one-time deal).

I can't comment on IPv6 because I don't use it as frequently as you @D. Strout, but everything else sums it up pretty nicely.

Honestly, I enjoyed their VMs while I was with them, but something was missing.


----------

